# Finally got to try out the new beast



## robersonjr (Mar 23, 2012)

Promised Momma the first turnning would be for her. Had this piece of mertle Wood laying in the shop for a couple years and I knew it had a bowl inside of it somewhere, I just had to get rid of all the shavings that was covering it up. The new Powermatic is just awesome, it really is a beast.


----------



## nava1uni (Mar 24, 2012)

Very nice bowl.  The lathe is also beautiful.


----------



## juteck (Mar 24, 2012)

That's it???? You have a 24" swing over the bed, and all you got was a 14" bowl out of it.......  I think you need to go BIGGER!!!!:wink:   Put the mustard monster to work!!


Seriously though, nice bowl.  I love working with myrtle. Great job, and congrats on the new toy!


----------



## MartinPens (Mar 24, 2012)

Congrats!  I sure love mine.

Martin

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## robersonjr (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks All, I would go bigger, only in N. Nv wood is kinda hard to come by. I'll find that log sooner or later and put it on the big yellow bus.  Robbie


----------



## kludge77 (Mar 26, 2012)

Nice job on the bowl! Love the undercut rim.

As for the Powermatic. You suck, no really...


----------



## Haynie (Mar 26, 2012)

This is the first time we have seen shavings or dust in your shop. 

Myrtle is some pretty wood and you did it justice.


----------



## Woodlvr (Mar 26, 2012)

That is some beautiful wood. Oh and you did a nice job finding the bowl inside of it.


----------



## robersonjr (Mar 26, 2012)

Awe come on now, my shop gets messy every now and then. Only problem is that it is attached to my house so if I don't clean it up well all that sawdust gets tracked in. Now that isn't so bad as far as I am concerned.....but the little woman well she has a completly different point of view. Seems that she likes her house always clean and I like to eat and sleep in my own bed. So that is why I have to keep the floors swept up a little even though that dust collector does a pretty good job it still gets messy sometimes.

I am pleased with the outcome of that bowl, will have to make a different kind next. I think I am going to glue up lots of parts and pieces then make a bowl from that.  
Thanks All.  Robbie


----------



## el_d (Mar 26, 2012)

Nice Bowl, but if that bowl in the first pic is 14", how small is that dog standing next to it??????


----------



## robersonjr (Mar 26, 2012)

She is 8 pounds, 10 months old and 400 pounds full of energy Her Name is Pippi and she never stops looking for things to chew even my wood scraps which Momma finds in the house and of course I get the blame, like I gave it to her. She really is a handfull of funny, keeps us entertained. She is my little shadow when I'm home and keeps my feet warm at night.  Robbie


----------



## Rcd567 (Mar 27, 2012)

Wow, beautiful.  Both the bowl and lathe.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Mar 29, 2012)

robersonjr said:


> Awe come on now, my shop gets messy every now and then. Only problem is that it is attached to my house so if I don't clean it up well all that sawdust gets tracked in. Now that isn't so bad as far as I am concerned.....but the little woman well she has a completly different point of view. Seems that she likes her house always clean and I like to eat and sleep in my own bed. So that is why I have to keep the floors swept up a little even though that dust collector does a pretty good job it still gets messy sometimes.
> 
> I am pleased with the outcome of that bowl, will have to make a different kind next. I think I am going to glue up lots of parts and pieces then make a bowl from that.
> Thanks All.  Robbie



Your wife lets you eat in bed?? lucky guy.  :biggrin::biggrin::smile-big:

If I ever get the wherewithall, I want one of those big yellow beasts... but afraid I'm stuck with my little 1442 for the next few years...


----------



## sumterdad (Mar 29, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## robersonjr (Mar 29, 2012)

I could say something really good here but I'll keep it clean. Still enjoying the beast, just wish work didn't take up so much time.  Robbie


----------



## 76winger (Mar 29, 2012)

Great looking results from the shakedown turning!


----------

